# X. mayae



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

they are sooo beautiful!!!


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Holy giant picture batman! I think you need to learn about the resize tool that microsoft paint has!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

smaller now, still big.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

They do look awesome emc7. Now how about a whole tank shot!

It's small enough that I can fit it on my screen, and that's all I care about.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Awesome tail on that male


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

These are a "wild-type" sword only a few generations out the Rio Bellaire In northeastern Honduras. Soon to be really common in the Atlanta area.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Whoa! I didn't even realize that those were livebearers! I assume they're yours?


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

funlad3 said:


> Whoa! I didn't even realize that those were livebearers! I assume they're yours?


Duh? Look at the belly on the female. And hence why they are about to be in the Atlanta area, and he lives in GA. Haha


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Hey, I'll throw one of your SAE's at you! Yeah...:fun:


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I got them @ last month's meeting and already have fry. These are 3" easy, not counting the swords. Their children are already breeding for 3 more people in the club. 

They are lovely, active and kind of "glow" with health. I have them in a 55 and they use every inch. Anyone who is having issues with weak, diseased petchain fish should try a fish like this.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Those are so pretty! I want some.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

EMC...we have some X. Cortezi....just dropped a bunch of fry...a very cool little fish....will have to see if the wife can get some pics one of these days....


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If you ever drop by Atlanta, I'll give you some fry. My sister is my fish photographer. I'm spoiled now, I just say, "I want a picture of ..."
Just looked up cortezi. A very nice fish. I still love hi-fin, lyre-tail red velvet swords like I did when I was a kid, but I am really coming to appreciate the wild ones.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

Years ago i had gotten some simpsons...icredible fish...had some success breeding them....had to do a bit of culling...but it was very profitable....i have always loved the hi fin lyretails..used to have some beautiful pineapples...might think about doing some next year...not sure though..WFF and i have a lot of projects lined up..might have to just stick with the cortezi and montezumae..


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

There are some truly amazing wil type swords out there, but we almost never see them. there is one in particular that i really want, but they only turn up on aquabid maybe once a year, and they always sell for over 100 bucks. They're so awesome that you'd swear they were fake. BRIGHT yellow, red & blue. Someday...someday.....


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

emc7 said:


> I got them @ last month's meeting and already have fry. These are 3" easy, not counting the swords. Their children are already breeding for 3 more people in the club.
> 
> They are lovely, active and kind of "glow" with health. I have them in a 55 and they use every inch. *Anyone who is having issues with weak, diseased petchain fish should try a fish like this.*


I would love to get a fish that won't just die all of a sudden. Both my mollies died. The female didn't even have any sighs of being sick before she died. Same thing happened to my guppy.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have been wondering about crossing some swords..mostly montezumaes with others such as red hi fin lyretails or pineapple hi fin lyretails..
over the past few years i have started to like the wild types more and more having seen a few ..
we will see how things go next spring.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Where in GA are you P? The AAAA meeting is tomorrow at Emory. There are both Mayae and Montezumas being raised in the club. Meetings are free and open to the public, and you can arrange to get fish in advance by posting on the club forum.

When I moved here, I discovered that livebearers do better if I add buffers and "cichlid salts" to the water as if it was a African cichlid tank. My water here is amazingly soft compared to the water I had in IL when I was raising guppies. If I didn't buffer it, and got lax with my water changes, sooner or later, the fish would suffer. Even aquarium salt and baking soda is better than nothing. pH crash is really bad for livebearers and you can shock them plopping them into soft water when you bring them home.

But even taking water into account, I hear too many stories of livebearer deaths. If I fish survives the first week in a tank, it should live for years. Balloon mollies, esp., disturb me. Some of the strains are getting some hardiness now, but when they first came out I couldn't understand why anyone would buy a fish destined to die in her first childbirth. You would think if a fish survives PetChain's system that it should survive anything, but they often seem to come home with burned gills and harboring disease. 

I will get fish from a store only when I can't get it from a breeder or importer. I love the wild strains that breed true and stay healthy for years. For every common store fish, there are dozens, if not hundreds, of species of wonderful similar fish, many of them well suited to aquariums.


----------

